# Put on those raceland coilovers, and sonar LED headlights



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

I originally just slammed them completely to see what I would get. You can see here the rear was dumped lower then the front. The ride quality when I had it like this was obviously poor, very bouncy, but I wanted to see what it was like slammed.









I ended up evening them out and improved the ride a fair amount, much more reasonable, comparable to other coilovers I've been on. From the ground im sitting 24.75 inches to the fenders. However I need to roll my fenders, I get a little rub at tight turns. I may put my votex lip back on but im pretty sure i will end up ripping it off, as it will make the front look about an inch or so lower.










and here are the headlights. I'm going to end up getting rid of this grill and just getting something else.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

and yes my painted front logo emblem is chipping i know!.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

im honestly tempted to get some RACELANDs too.. on a scale of 1-10, how harsh is the ride when your not quite so slammed?

roads around here suck ass.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

guiltyblade said:


> I'm going to end up getting rid of this grill and just getting something else.


Good call :thumbup: Just a bit overkill w/ the new headlights.

But lookin' good! :beer:


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

When I evened out the coil overs it has ridden considerably better. It was a huge improvement as I was bottoming out and getting bouncy. Now the ride quality is much better, i Imagine if it was higher the quality would improve me. I was impressed with them for how cheap they are. 

Yeah grill is def over kill. going for a cleaner look.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

you buy an audi...and put the cheapest coilovers you can find on it

gotta love this place


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

point being? Tons of VW people use them with great success. They work, and work well for the price. I am not saying they are $2000 coilovers, but I see a ton of guys just putting springs on their rides with stock struts. Whats the difference? If a $300 solution works as well as a 600-1000 solution whats the difference? its worth trying for me, its $300 dollars, not $2000 to find out I hate it.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

you drive an audi not a vw if you didnt notice

you spent the money for one....why install parts that make it ride like ****?

i will never understand the reasoning of buying cheap parts


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

no votex front?


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm on raceland too, but not as low as you are. I think none of the coilovers ride very good when they're slammed anyway...so far the ride is better than my $700 FK heightsport. FK is way more bouncy. It's not as harsh as H&R coilovers.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

xgarage said:


> I'm on raceland too, but not as low as you are. I think none of the coilovers ride very good when they're slammed anyway...so far the ride is better than my $700 FK heightsport. FK is way more bouncy. It's not as harsh as H&R coilovers.


if you buy a set that allows dampening adjustability you would......my buddy tucking tire on his fk silverline x+ rides better than stock

fk HIGHsports are not the same as fk silverline x+


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

If you didn't notice they have the same engine, platform etc. Your point is moot, people run a ton of VW parts on their a3 cause it works. The GTI scene has way more people then the handful of a3 modders. So if about a 15 page thread on vortex says they are pretty decent, I'm assuming they are ok. 

If $300 coils work like $700-1000 then whats the difference? The money?I'm trying to be cost efficient. Sure if I spend a ton more I get way more. I'm not saying OMG these are so much better then PSS, I'm saying for 300 bucks its a good deal. They work to lower, ride is ok, and I'm happy. Whats the problem?

And yeah Votex lip is going back on, it didn't fit the way I liked so I'm re-doing it.


----------



## slownlow718 (Aug 9, 2011)

*racelands*

i just put them on also for 300 your cant beat them..


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

If your choice of mods makes you happy you're obviously doing it wrong. 

Sometimes this place is so lame, people always tooting their own horn like they're some kinda god. **** 'em, I say. You're in the land of the free, no? Do as you please. :thumbup: 

Weren't you previously on air, though? Maybe that was someone else...


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

slownlow718 said:


> i just put them on also for 300 your cant beat them..


how's the quality?
I have a set, just haven't had the time to install just yet
Comparable to stock?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> If your choice of mods makes you happy you're obviously doing it wrong.
> 
> Sometimes this place is so lame, people always tooting their own horn like they're some kinda god. **** 'em, I say. You're in the land of the free, no? Do as you please. :thumbup:
> 
> Weren't you previously on air, though? Maybe that was someone else...


This thread is old, so I'm assuming he's still on air. Plus his votex front and rear are molded, so I doubt he can just put the front on and take it off easily :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh wow :banghead: I didn't even look at the dates.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

slownlow718 said:


> i just put them on also for 300 your cant beat them..


why in the hell did you bump this from over a year ago?


:what:


----------



## Toasty44 (Apr 23, 2011)

*Tail lights*

Did you black out your tail light yourself?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

so, if he starts a new thread every time he has a question, he gets flamed.

if he actually SEARCHES, and continues an existing thread... :facepalm:

lmao.

yeah, i like my racelands too. I scrape over everything now. bums me the **** out sometimes.


----------



## GDGemmer (Sep 25, 2007)

I just traded in my mk4 gti on racelands for my Audi A3 last week. I had searched a little on whether racelands were worth it or not and it was always the same ol' 50/50. "For $300, if they seize after 6 months, buy another set." I bought into this mentality... :screwy:

If only someone had said, "I have racelands, my car looks so sick now and it only cost me $300 and a weekend... But It rides like a mother effin' wagon on the Oregon Trail." Beware!

So from one cheap guy to another. Racelands are cheap and you will get low  Which is the only reason to own a VAG but, Beware... They ride like a mother effin' wagon on the Oregon Trail!!!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

GDGemmer said:


> I just traded in my mk4 gti on racelands for my Audi A3 last week. I had searched a little on whether racelands were worth it or not and it was always the same ol' 50/50. "For $300, if they seize after 6 months, buy another set." I bought into this mentality... :screwy:
> 
> If only someone had said, "I have racelands, my car looks so sick now and it only cost me $300 and a weekend... But It rides like a mother effin' wagon on the Oregon Trail." Beware!
> 
> So from one cheap guy to another. Racelands are cheap and you will get low  Which is the only reason to own a VAG but, Beware... They ride like a mother effin' wagon on the Oregon Trail!!!



so buy new one every 6 months. own car for 5 years so 600x5 = 3000 u spend on suspension . make no sense.


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> so buy new one every 6 months. own car for 5 years so 600x5 = 3000 u spend on suspension . make no sense.


^^^THIS

people buying ****ty mods because they're 'cheap' is hilarious----especially since their car will handle like crap, and they'll be looking for suspension again after 6 months. weak!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

if you want to go cheap on CO, might as well go with sandbags in the trunk and engine compartment. Adjustable heights w/o having to put your car on lifts.


----------



## eyepoppet (May 2, 2011)

LWNY said:


> Whats the difference? If a $300 solution works as well as a 600-1000 solution whats the difference? its worth trying for me, its $300 dollars, not $2000 to find out I hate it.


The difference is the $300 coil overs are not for racing, raceland might say they are but they don't last long. a lot of people out there who race sports cars in amuture racing need a lower ride so they go drop about a $1000 on coil overs that can withstand the beatings rather than some cheep ones they are going to have to swap out after 3 races. If you're just a collector and love VW, audi or whatever it is raceland works just find for driving around city streets. Im going to be pickin up a set for my new mkv soon


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

Guilty's car is bagged and now up for sale in Chicago, $17k takes it


----------



## GDGemmer (Sep 25, 2007)

If you want to sacrifice your A3 for a radio flyer. Do it up. I've done it and my car looked great, I got compliments all the time. But yeah it was a bad ride. I owned my car for a year and my coils hadnt seized so... $300 for a years worth of use. Served their purpose in my opinion. But I'm not one to keep my car stock and trash talk someone else's mods nor am I arrogant enough to say that someone else's inability or unwillingness to spend 15% of the value of their vehicle on coils only is stupid.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Well aren't you just the poster child of political-correctness?


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

wtf? 

lol. yeah car is bagged now. Possibly for sale with a ton of stuff for 17k. with 60k of miles. I may or may not sell it. i'm on the fence.

It looks like this now:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/evanog/6071709313/in/photostream


----------



## GDGemmer (Sep 25, 2007)

na Im just not a d*ck. If I have no idea what Im talking about I keep my mouth shut. If I have an opinion of something I dont have experience with, I keep my mouth shut. Good news is, I now have the experience of knowing what a douche you are and I can voice that opinion with actual backing. And nobody will even have to leave this page to verify that. =) Thanks for making it easy!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Why would they have to make that in China for it to be $300? Don't companies like Monroe make $25 shocks? Put some thread on it and add some JC Whitney quality springs and somebody could sell CO for like $200.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

guiltyblade said:


> wtf?
> 
> lol. yeah car is bagged now. Possibly for sale with a ton of stuff for 17k. with 60k of miles. I may or may not sell it. i'm on the fence.
> 
> ...


I'm diggin those Borbet A's :thumbup:


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

actually they are autostrada modenas. Although I would love borbets


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

GDGemmer said:


> na Im just not a d*ck. If I have no idea what Im talking about I keep my mouth shut. If I have an opinion of something I dont have experience with, I keep my mouth shut. Good news is, I now have the experience of knowing what a douche you are and I can voice that opinion with actual backing. And nobody will even have to leave this page to verify that. =) Thanks for making it easy!


Yeah...about that keeping your mouth shut when you have no idea what you're talking about... :facepalm:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

lol bump!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

guiltyblade said:


> actually they are autostrada modenas. Although I would love borbets


Damn had me fooled hah


----------



## GDGemmer (Sep 25, 2007)

TBomb said:


> Yeah...about that keeping your mouth shut when you have no idea what you're talking about... :facepalm:


yeah... ? How did you like your racelands?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

GDGemmer said:


> yeah... ? How did you like your racelands?


Obviously your reading comprehension needs a little work. My point was that you calling Rob a "dick" and a "douche" was out of line and you didn't know what you were talking about in that regard. He was the first one in this thread to basically say "screw what anyone else thinks, and do what you want". I thought you guys were kind of on the same page in that regard. Then you go and get all butt hurt over his sarcastic comment and start making a fool of yourself. I couldn't care less about your experience with your $300 coilovers.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

YAH MON! Thanks T. I thought the sarcasm was obvious.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> YAH MON! Thanks T. I thought the sarcasm was obvious.


This is internet. :thumbup:


----------



## GDGemmer (Sep 25, 2007)

My bad if we were on the same page. I dont mean to group anyone in with the arrogant guys on the vortex. Its just annoying when you cant hit a single thread without 5 or 10 guys bashing the op's whip. If they want your opinion on their ride... they'd post up a poll. Ya dig? If they're showing off their new gear they start a new thread, on which we can chat about how racelands are a crappy ride but they get you low, inexpensively. Thats all I was trying to get at.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

cldub said:


> This is internet. :thumbup:


Serious business :heart:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

more fight pleas.e readign with **** in hand


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

We can have a lmao bump! thread?


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Aww I feel the love lol..


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

lol what the hell all the hate!. I'm not sure if I was the first one to put them on but they actually were terrible to just be low. regardless it only lasted about 2 months until I went air. It was a temp thing for a show until I had enough for air.


----------



## slownlow718 (Aug 9, 2011)

*a3*

your car is sexyy keep up the good work and big up to another clean ny a3  and i was thinking of getting those head lights to the reg ones dont flow well..


----------

